# Looking for a skyline for sale



## ByronTD17 (Jun 11, 2020)

Hello guys I Am new here. I am looking for a Nissan skyline r33/r34 ( I get mixed up with the whole gtr gtt and gtst thing ) is looking for one that is Manual with a turbo. If work is need no need to worry but a project will be fine too. Not looking for something too expensive.

please drop details and photos if you can and a price if possible below. Thanks for looking and have a smashing day😊


----------

